# iPad 2 Can't Find HP B210a Printer



## pado (Dec 14, 2012)

Hello,
My iPad 2 can't find my HP B210A printer, and I think it's a problem with the router. I have a Zyxel NBG-417N router. I seem to recall that before we got this router we were able to find the printer, but now we can't. Does anyone have an idea how I can fix this? Thank you.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

it needs to be an HP Photosmart Plus e-All-In-One B210a to support air print , which according to this site it is 
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4356

you may want to work through this online printer fault troubleshooting process
http://www.apple.com/uk/support/ipad/assistant/airprint/#section_1

how is the printer connected to the router - in the status pages of the router - is the printer listed as a connected device

Any other PCs on the router can they see the printer

can you see the network settings on the printer and post back the IP information 
and windows PCs connected ?


----------



## pado (Dec 14, 2012)

Most importantly, I think, I can't see the printer on the list of connected devices. I see the iPad and my computer, but no printer. The IP for the printer is http://192.168.1.235/. It's difficult to connect to on the Internet, but I checked the printer and it says the IP address is http://192.168.1.235/. That was the first time I've ever seen the list of connected devices. I was looking all over it and finally....


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

any windows PCs connected ?


----------



## pado (Dec 14, 2012)

Yes, my PC is connected and it has Windows 7.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

and can it print OK to the printer


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

If it's anything like a Mac trying to print to it, you may have to force it by IP address with LDP.


----------



## pado (Dec 14, 2012)

etaf, yes, it can print OK to the printer. The printer has its own wifi signal, so the PC catches it and prints to it. I don't know why the iPad doesn't catch it.
Couriant, how do I force it by IP address with LDP? I'm not sure even what that means.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i would try a free printing ipad app - I used one for my mother-in-laws ipad last weekend for a non air printer , and it worked immediately and was free - can find on my PC - but the ipad found it in the first couple of apps


----------



## pado (Dec 14, 2012)

I have an HP printing app that is working, but I would prefer to get Airprint going. I have the IP address for the printer. Isn't there a way to tell the router to find that address and connect to the printer? Maybe once the router is connected to it, then the iPad will be able to find it easier?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> but I would prefer to get Airprint going.


 any reasons, is there an advantage to using airprint ?

if you dont get many replies , I can move to the apple ipad forum 
*Phones & Handheld Devices > Apple iPods, iPads, and iPhones * 
you may get more response in that forum

give it a day or two and then click on the report button and ask to be moved to *Phones & Handheld Devices > Apple iPods, iPads, and iPhones * forum


----------



## pado (Dec 14, 2012)

Airprint is more of an integrated part of the system. It's easier to print then. Also, I want it to work just so I can say it works. I'd also like to know if it's the router or printer that's the problem. Sort of a matter of principle. Okay, thanks a lot.


----------



## munchkin1 (Dec 17, 2012)

hi all
you can find more info on airprint and airprint printers here: 
http://support.apple.com/kb/ht4356

if you dont have an airprint printer then an app like print n share should do the trick
hope this helps )


----------



## pado (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I appreciate it. My printer is an airprint printer and it has the latest update and still nothing. Just don't understand it.


----------

